
Temporal trends in sperm count: a systematic review and meta-regression analysis - yasp
https://academic.oup.com/humupd/article-abstract/23/6/646/4035689
======
yasp
tl,dr

> This comprehensive meta-regression analysis reports a significant decline in
> sperm counts (as measured by SC and TSC) between 1973 and 2011, driven by a
> 50–60% decline among men unselected by fertility from North America, Europe,
> Australia and New Zealand. Because of the significant public health
> implications of these results, research on the causes of this continuing
> decline is urgently needed.

